# My List



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Heres my list anything I should take off or change Pat.  

Pseudotropheas acei not sure how many 8
Yello labs 8
Red empress
Electric blue 1
Firefish if I can find one
Albino peacock


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

mmm...firefish...great colour.

http://www.malawi-firefish.de/galerie.php


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

pat3612 said:


> Heres my list anything I should take off or change Pat.
> 
> Pseudotropheas acei not sure how many 8
> Yello labs 8
> ...


You don't have enough fish.

I'd like to make some suggestions:

Yellow labs: 12

Red Empress : 1 male
Electric Blue : 1 male

Firefish: 1 male (you can find it easily dont worry if not just pre-order from Bradley or Darius on price network and you are guaranteed one in a month or so)

Albino peacock: 1 male

(of course, you can switch the peacocks for any peaceful peacock. You have about 60 fairly commonly available choices. Just double check some are aggressive. Somebody on this board was selling MASONI the other day. They are slightly bitey but not really and its a gorgeous fish.)

pseudotropheus acei yellowtail: 8


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Riceburner said:


> mmm...firefish...great colour.
> 
> http://www.malawi-firefish.de/galerie.php


Pat you won't get them like THAT. Not in Canada. But you can get maybe 2/3 that bright. Darius has the brightest ones.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Thanks for all your help it is much appreciated so this is the revised list
acei yellow tail 8
yellow labs 12 
red empress /electric blue /firefish/albino peacock. Pat


----------

